# Why the HE## are my plants growing so well?



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Everything in my tank is doing great, but my tiger lotus is out of control.....

I planted 3 bulbs on 1-22-09 and all 3 have shot up great. But whats weird is that 1 of them is nuts...

I had to have my wife watch it all this past weekend..I swear if you watched it you could see it grow.....LOL...Since friday it went from 6" off the bottom, to the top of the tank and 8" acros the top...WTF??? That would be 2 of the long flowing leaf part and theres another 2 that are now 4" off bottom....Its in a 125 so thats a hell of alot of growing...

I just have root tabs along with 2 caps of excel a day and 2 caps of comprehensive once a week....

Is this normal?


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Got that CO2 kit running yet?


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

jharrison said:


> Got that CO2 kit running yet?


No...As of now everything seems to be growing great...I know it would improve my growth alot, but i'm happy so far without..


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Noone?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Where are the pics Honky!


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

cobrafox46 said:


> Where are the pics Honky!


LOL........Soon my man! To dam busy this week to do anything!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Excuses....excuses.....you had time to post pics of the half eaten Pleco!!


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

cobrafox46 said:


> Excuses....excuses.....you had time to post pics of the half eaten Pleco!!


ahahhahaha


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

luck I guess


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

ryanimpreza said:


> luck I guess


I guess so but either way i will take it....


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I would keep doing the same thing if i was you. Dont change a thing at all.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

i have a 125 and was thinking of planting it. i would be doing the same thing with the tabs and all that. i was wondering whats your WPG?


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

dschoter05 said:


> i have a 125 and was thinking of planting it. i would be doing the same thing with the tabs and all that. i was wondering whats your WPG?


I have 3 T5 fixtures with a total of 6 28watt bulbs..Along with another 96watt Compact flouresnt...so that equals 2.1 wpg..I'm not using pressurized co2 and my tank is lovin life....go figure!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

It's the kinooter valve.., I know you got one, don't lie!

They're the bomb


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> It's the kinooter valve.., I know you got one, don't lie!
> 
> They're the bomb


LOL.....


----------

